# Tamoxifen & AF



## Sugarlips (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Girls

I wonder if anyone has had late AF whilst taking Tamoxifen? This is month 1 of taking it.

Since Dec when I had my second Laparoscopy & this time was treated for endo my cycles have bein 24/26.....the 29/30 days never any later that 30 days.

I ovulated on day 19 this month & thought that was quite late as my cycle was 29 days last month. The month before I ovulated day 12 & came on on day 29.

I had no side effects at all whilst taking it days 4-8. Im now day 31 with no sign of AF. Keep thinking my belly feels like its on its way, but who knos. Did a test yesterday afternoon which was a BFN.

Waiting for AF is absoulute torture. It annoys me so much how I hve been given drugs again (took 3 months of clomid last may) 
& there is no offer of advice on side effects & no info given-should I be having follicle scans whilst taking tamoxifen?

After 2 & half years of TTC Im so sick of hearing the words 'WE'll SEE YOU AGAIN IN 3 MONTHS'.

Lots of love to u all......xxxxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Sugarlips, I'm not on tamoxifen, but if you identified ovulation as day 19 then usually your luteal phase is about the same every month. So if last month it was 17 days (between day 12 and day 29) and is usually this, then you should expect to have AF around day 36 ish. I usually have a luteal phase of 12 days without clomid but on clomid it is between 14-17 (but I have cyclogest support in luteal phase too). Hope that helps.


----------



## Sugarlips (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks angel star u r right...AF appeared on day 35. Altho I hve ov on diff days before & never bein that late. Weird tho as literally only bled for 1 day so something is not right. Hate taking the drugs as they mess things right up. Started next lot of Tamoxifen today, but really didnt want to.   xxxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Sugarlips, I bled for one day only on one cycle of clomid. It was so weird and it happened after a 35 day cycle so thought it would be really heavy. That was 4 cycles ago and it hadn't happened before or since. It was so strange. I hope you have success this month on the tamoxifen - good luck  . x


----------

